# Cheap Backpacks?



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I'm thinking about buying some backpacks for 72 hour kits. I'm wondering if anyone on here knows of the cheapest locations to get such bags. I would like them to be something that I wouldn't mind carrying if I needed to for a while, but I don't want to pay $100 per bag either. I'm willing to purchase online or here along the Wasatch front as well. I'm thinking of something in size around 2500 - 3000 cubic inches or so. So far I've looked around locally and Recreation Outlet seems to have a pretty cool bag made by a company called Condor Outdoors for about $80 or so. But I would appreciate any input from others on this. Thanks.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Emergency Essentials. They have a store on 33rd south or one on 114S in South Jordan. They have some good stuff for cheap!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, they have a website too. BePrepared.com


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sams carries internal packs during the summer months; may be too late now, for $30-$50.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

General Army Navy on Redwood Road in Taylorsville.

I saw some already assembled kits at Costco too.


----------

